# Water Cycling Question!? Please Help!



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi guys Its been a while now... I had a 55 gallon with a Ruby Red Spilo Pirahna....due to moving from Niles MI to Elkhart IN I had to give him up. To a friend thank God so I still get pics and updates about him. Anyways Decided to get back into the hobby again so I picked up a 75 gallon off of Craigslist and cleaned it all out and set it up filled it with water...got a bubble stone for circulation and oxygen. Its currently running just 2 waterfall filters rated for 66 gallons each until I get another canister filter. Heres my problem...im trying fishless cycling this time around so I purchased some pure ammonia from Ace hardware and 2 nights ago I dropped in about 75 drops because I heard 1 drop per gallon....Well when I went to check ammonia level an hour later it read 0 ppm. So I put about 40 more drops in and went to bed....yesterday when I came home from work the ammonia read 0 ppm...???! So I dosed it with 75 more drops and checked it before I went to bed...it was at like .50 ppm. So I dosed it again with 75 and went to bed..... Today after work I checked it ammo -0ppm ?! I decided to do a full test... Nitrite - 3ppm Nitrate20-30ppm ph is high about 8.3 as i have hard water....
Im not used to cycling with ammonia as with my 55 gallon I used some danios to cycle. Any info would be greatly appreciated.... Im wondering if maybe the filters and gravel maybe helped cycle already? I rinsed out as much of the gravel as I could as there was still a little crummy water at the bottom ...I even filled it all the way drained it and the refilled it. Please help...


----------

